# Your 2012 hunting pictures!



## deast1988 (Aug 16, 2012)

Title says it all. Let's see what y'all are using. Here are mine.





Smith 29 44mag wearing Leupold 2x20 throwing. 240gr xtps

Bottom contender wearing weaver classic 2.5x8x 28mm in 6.8spc shooting Silverstate  110gr tsx or accubonds got both just need to see which is more accurate. Playing with 110vmaxs now what y'all using/ shooting.


----------



## PinkTC (Aug 16, 2012)

*Antelope Gun*







This is my 30-30 that I will be taking to Wyoming for my antelope hunt.


----------



## bowhntr (Aug 26, 2012)

Thats the first Contender I had when I lived in Wyo. Took many mule deer and at least 5-6 antelope . Back then there were know ballistic tips so I used a Speer 150gr hollow point and 748 powder and never lost an animal . Everybody thought I was crazy for hunting with a pistol untill I was bringing home more game than the rifle shooters were !


----------



## 7dawg9 (Aug 26, 2012)

PinkTC said:


> This is my 30-30 that I will be taking to Wyoming for my antelope hunt.



Where did you get that grip and forearm? I'd like to get one for my wife.


----------



## canecutter1 (Aug 27, 2012)

Ruger Super Blackhawk 44 Mag


----------



## hillbilly12 (Aug 28, 2012)

canecutter1 said:


> Ruger Super Blackhawk 44 Mag



how does that hydro dipping hold up to holster wear and hunting useage? Looks awsome


----------



## PinkTC (Aug 28, 2012)

redurham said:


> Where did you get that grip and forearm? I'd like to get one for my wife.



We bought just a cheap grip and forearm in black.  I painted them myself.  I just used a pink spray paint and a capri straw cut in half.  I practiced on cardboard first to try to get the pattern right.  After it dried I sprayed it with a clear coat to make it last.


----------



## canecutter1 (Aug 28, 2012)

hellbilly said:


> how does that hydro dipping hold up to holster wear and hunting useage? Looks awsome



I used some extra camoclad I had left over, but it is holding up good. I also did the slide on my Glock 23, use a serpa holster on it and its still fine too. Thanks


----------



## deast1988 (Aug 28, 2012)

Its a sharp black hawk cane cutter. Very nice piece


----------



## canecutter1 (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks deast, that's a good looking pair you got too


----------



## Newtopia (Sep 11, 2012)

*My Hog Leg*

Thought about getting a wheel gun but this was just too cool. Desert Eagle 44 Mag with a Bushnell Red Dot.  Happy Hunting.


----------



## pacecars (Sep 12, 2012)

S&W 25-5 with either 300 gr hard cast .45 Long Colt at about 1000 FPS or 230 gr Speer HP in .460 Rowland at 1300 FPS in moon clips. kinda leaning towards the rowlands at the moment


----------



## GroundMan (Sep 12, 2012)

Here is my new purchase! She is a Tarus Model 608 with 8.375 barrel. Iron sites for now, chambered in .357 Mag. Sorry for the "stock" photo. 

This will be my second year hunting, first with handgun.


----------



## McCormick hunter (Sep 12, 2012)

Made a few changes this year : added a 4X Leupold scope , Leupold rings and Hogue rubber grips . Shes nasty  !  (The case holds the 10" barrel assembly during the off season while the 6" is in place) .  






Shoots the Hornady 240 xtps pretty good too !

50yd group off shooting sticks.






Nothing is safe !


----------



## 7dawg9 (Sep 12, 2012)

McCormick Hunter :

Where did you get that barrel? What length?


----------



## McCormick hunter (Sep 12, 2012)

redurham said:


> McCormick Hunter :
> 
> Where did you get that barrel? What length?



 I bought it several years ago off Auction Arms ? web sight . It is a factory 10" and was hard to find at the time , a 14" was offered years back but never show up for sale . The newer model barrels are all over Gun Broker. Good luck !


----------



## Ruger Theory (Sep 13, 2012)

I like'em young and tender.


----------



## ATLRoach (Sep 18, 2012)

My two primary hunting pistols. 
7WSM Striker and 45-70 Contender




Might also switch out for my 445SM and 7x30JDJ contender barrels.


----------



## Tomahawk1088 (Sep 18, 2012)

These are all real nice lookin. McCormick, that Desert Eagle looks like one mean pistol!


----------



## McCormick hunter (Sep 18, 2012)

Tomahawk1088 said:


> These are all real nice lookin. McCormick, that Desert Eagle looks like one mean pistol!



Thanks !  I guess this one is a keeper , traded two others over the years but I'm happy now . Maybe a 329 PD and a 308 striker to play with would help my addiction ? Nice pistols fellas , keep em coming ! I know somebody's holding out .


----------



## bubdog (Oct 1, 2012)

Ruger SRH with Weigand Combat Mount and Burris Fastfire II.  This will be my first year trying it out.  Can't wait.


----------



## deast1988 (Oct 3, 2012)

*Very nice!*



McCormick hunter said:


> Thanks !  I guess this one is a keeper , traded two others over the years but I'm happy now . Maybe a 329 PD and a 308 striker to play with would help my addiction ? Nice pistols fellas , keep em coming ! I know somebody's holding out .



18days till we can chase some whitetails keep um coming!


----------



## nickE10mm (Oct 8, 2012)

Just went out for some 25/50/100 yard pumpkin shooting... will be in the deer stand with me in mid-Nov and mid-Dec, too...     10mm Fusion Hunter longslide.


----------



## Matt Sowell (Jan 14, 2013)

Ruger Theory said:


> I like'em young and tender.


----------



## tellico (Jan 17, 2013)

*my girls*

3-screw 44
629 classic 44
super blackhawk hunter 44
Redhawk .357


----------



## nickE10mm (Jan 17, 2013)

Forgot to post a pic of my .44, too ...






Ruger Super Blackhawk Hunter (Bisley) ...


----------

